

Show HN: TripBright – activities and tours for your Airbnb guests - ramirez60
http://www.tripbright.com

======
drizzzler
Hi HN, I built this app because my vacation rental guests always ask me what
there is to do in the area! If a host's guests books a tour, the host will
earn a commission. I'm really interested in working with vacation rental
agencies, who I believe have lots of potential to up-sell their clients.
Activities and tours are just the start - other vacation specific services
will be available soon. Thanks for checking out TripBright!

~~~
agilebyte
Hi, I guess it could be useful. Although what I enjoy the most about Airbnb is
interacting with the host in person. Would be interesting to know what the %
split is between those like me and those that want to keep to themselves.

~~~
untog
Consider me an anecdotal data point to the contrary - if I can pick up the
keys from a box and put them back there when I leave, with no human
interaction, I'm over the moon.

------
crazypyro
You could market it as a concierge platform for AirBnB hosts. Expand beyond
the basic tourist-y things to recommendations on all kinds of services. Hosts
could build their own content or you could sell them city bundles. It could be
a way for people that run AirBnBs without actually living at the residence to
give guests the same knowledge that living with a host could.

~~~
jannotti
Right. Consider partnering with rental car sites. If you can get a commission
from several different ones, then let me add the closest one to my guide book,
everybody wins.

------
calbear81
Are you working directly with tour companies? Is this something that could
have been an add-on feature for sites like Viator or Peek that already have
those relationships in place?

~~~
drizzzler
We are currently using Viator's tours. And yes, we'll be adding more tours and
services from other companies that offer these things. You can see in the
example guide linked on the homepage that we're transparent about who you're
ultimately buying the tour from, similar to Kayak.

------
BadCookie
From a guest's perspective, I'm not sure if I like this. If I ask for my
host's recommendation about what to do or where to go, I want him to tell me
what he actually think is the best idea. This product incentivizes him to
instead recommend something that will make him money. But I guess if he
recommends something bad, then he risks getting a negative review on AirBnB,
so that helps a little bit.

~~~
drizzzler
In the future, hosts will be able to make their own "products" which will be
free of charge - like a nearby hike or beach that they recommend. I think free
activities mixed in with paid tours, combined with a host's custom
recommendations per (paid) activity (which is currently implemented), should
make an honest, wholesome and reliable guide.

Also keep in mind that it won't always be just touristy tours. Along the lines
of crazypyro's comment, we'll be adding other services like transportation and
restaurant reservations.

~~~
jannotti
I think you need this feature quickly. Let me add restaurants and other places
easily by finding them on yelp, and let me add generic boxes with a url, and
let me add my own notes on them AND on the tours you provide. Until then, I
can't use it, it would come off as crass.

~~~
drizzzler
Thanks for the feedback. We're working hard and will let hosts know as
improvements are made.

------
kunle
I've known Drew for a couple of years now and he's been working with travelers
since before we met. Glad to see this take flight!

------
PublicEnemy111
If sosh.com could expand to cities more quickly, they could easily take this
market; however, I do think you have an edge in that the list is curated by
the host. Either way, really cool product :)

------
AznHisoka
How can I invest in this?

~~~
drizzzler
Email me.

------
satvik1985
Great Idea... May be using a moving background as the banner image might add
the necessary zing to the website.. Movement also kind of denotes activity.

------
DesaiAshu
Awesome Drew!

------
chumba_wamba
Great work and great idea!

------
mericsson
A signup page without enforced SSL :(

~~~
mericsson
why downvote? encrypted passwords aren't important?

